# حساب كمية الماء البارد لمنظومة التشلر



## الطموني (2 يونيو 2009)

حبيت ان اخصص هذه المشاركة بعد ان رايت سوال الاخ المهندس المصري 
فارجو ان ينال هذا الكتيب اعجابكم
المعادلة موجوده في الصفحة الثانية من الكتيب


----------



## bobstream (2 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي على اهتمامك الدائممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخي الطموني
ملف رائع حقا


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

تشكر يا طمونى يا رافع راسى


----------



## alaa_84 (2 يونيو 2009)

كم أنت رائع يا مهندس الطمونى .............. تقبل تحياتى وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## zanitty (2 يونيو 2009)

حلو يا طمونى كلام الكتالوج جميل
بس يبقى السؤال مطروحا
فين الكود او ال rule of thump اللى بتقول الكلام ده


----------



## الدكة (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لك ... جزيت خيرا


----------



## ابو محمود (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا يامعلم على 
طريقة حساب الماء البارد لمنظومة تشيلر
وجزاك الله خير
جارى التحميل


----------



## محمد نور الهدى (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ......
ألا تؤثر سرعة تدفق الماء على الحسابات , لأني لم أجد في الملف ما يشير إلى ذلك .


----------



## ابو خليل طه (3 يونيو 2009)

ملف رائع شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## الطموني (3 يونيو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حلو يا طمونى كلام الكتالوج جميل
> بس يبقى السؤال مطروحا
> فين الكود او ال rule of thump اللى بتقول الكلام ده



الصبر حلو يا حلو 
جاري البحث و التفتيش
بعدين انتا راسك مرفوع دائما يا غالي


----------



## الطموني (3 يونيو 2009)

محمد نور الهدى قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً ......
> ألا تؤثر سرعة تدفق الماء على الحسابات , لأني لم أجد في الملف ما يشير إلى ذلك .



سوأل جميل اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك على مرورك

اخي بالله السرعة و الفركش لوس ماخوذه بالعتبار في تحديد مقاس الماسورة 

ارجو منك ان تراجع احدى المشاركات للاخ سوسو ديب فهو شارح الموضوع كاملا


----------



## الطموني (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين جمعيا على المرور و الرد 
و لا تنسوني انا و والدي من دعائكم


----------



## amr fathy (7 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااا............


----------



## مهندس/علي (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجاري التحميل بس اتمني يكون مراعي سرعه الماء واقطار المواسير مع احتكاك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (8 يونيو 2009)

الطموني قال:


> حبيت ان اخصص هذه المشاركة بعد ان رايت سوال الاخ المهندس المصري
> فارجو ان ينال هذا الكتيب اعجابكم
> المعادلة موجوده في الصفحة الثانية من الكتيب


 
جهد متميز تستحق التميز علية اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## 000403 (8 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©​


----------



## الطموني (8 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لكم اخواني جميعا على المرور و بارك الله فيكم
وشكر خاص للاخ محمد السيد على المرور و التميز لا يكون الا لاهله و انا لست من اهله

(قل ان صلاتي و نسكي و محياي و مماتي لله رب العلمين )


----------



## Badran Mohammed (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على المف المفيد وريد ان اعرف ما هو الفرق بين Water Chiler و Air Chiler


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أغسطس 2009)

والله تستحق تغير الاسم الي قبلوني وجزاكم الله خيرا و ياريت تسمع كلامنا ياسيدي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 أغسطس 2009)

للاخ الهندس بدران السلام عليكم يوجد نوعان من التشللرات اذا صنفت على أساس كيفية تبريد مكثف التشللر : 
تشللر ذات مكثف يبرد بالماء water-cooled condenser chiller و يكون المكثف عبارة عن خزان للماء و بداخله ملف تكثيف وسيط التبريدالذي تكون مواسيره مزعنفة لتكبير مساحة التبادل الحراري بين الفريون و مياه التبريد و يتميز هذا النوع من التشللرات بصغر حجم المعدّة فلا يحتاج مكان كبير المساحة مكشوف ويتميز أيضا بتعاظم العطاء التبريدي للتشللر .
الصنف الثاني يبرد مكثفه بالهواء الجبري air cooled condenser chiller ، ويحتاج لمكان جيد التهوية كما أن المسافة الفاصلة بين كل معدتين يجب الا تقل عن مترين بصرف النظر عن تعليمات المنتج و ذلك حتي لا يرتد الهواء الساخن المطرود عبر ملفات التكثيف فتدور حول معدة التكثيف و بالتالي تقل كفاءتها ، كما يجب ان تنطلق كميات الهواء الحارة المطرودة الي أعلي منسوب ممكن كي تتشتت و لا تعود الي المكثف مرة أخري ، و أنا اقول هذا الكلام بعد أن صرحت احدي الشركات المنتجة بتركيب التشللرات المبردة بالهواء التي تصنعها في قبو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ورغم المشاكل القائمة بسبب ذلك فانها وافقت على تركيب التشللرات في مكان ارتفاع فراغه 6 متر في أحد الأبراج رغم اني نبهت و اتنبح حسي للمالك و المقاول لكنهما لا يشككان في مصداقية نصيحة المنتج و لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
وتستخدم أبراج التبريد مع الصنف الأول ،
أو اذاكان هناك ماء جاري يستخدم لمرة واحدة من خلال تمرير الماء في اتجاه واحد ليستخدم في اشياء أخري و تتميز هذه الوحدات بالكفاءة العالية مقارنة بحجمها 
وفقكم الله


----------



## eng/Eslam (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## حسام الدينن (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خير على هذا الملف المهم ونرجو المزيد من الأضافة لأعضاء المنتدى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا مشكور زميلنا كموني ملف رائع حقا 
بالنسبة للسؤال عن تاثير سرعة التدفق اكيد مؤثرة و الصيغة التالية لحساب قطر الماسورة بالانش تبين ذلك : 

قطر الماسورة ( البايب) يساوي الجذر التربيعي للمضروب (معدل التدفق بالجالون / دقيقة ) * 041 مقسوم على سرعة التدفق مقدرة بالقدم /ثانية 

و الصيغة موجودة في كتيب شركة لورن كوك و هو مرفوع على المنتدي من قبل بواسطة احد الزملاء جزاه الله خيرا و جزاكم 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## هشام العمدة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي


----------



## هشام العمدة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي والله يحفظك انت ووالدك


----------



## بندق عشرى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم لينا


----------



## Tpozada (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## اسلام عمار (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي والله يحفظك انت ووالدك*​


----------



## شـــادي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you man\


----------



## هشام العمدة (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير 
هل من الممكن استخدام مبخرات الفريون في التكيف بواسطة الماء؟


----------



## kuwait75 (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## الانجينيير (27 أكتوبر 2010)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## hamadalx (27 أكتوبر 2010)

أسأل الله السداد والعافية لك


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا غالي


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## mechanic power (1 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## jogo789 (1 أبريل 2011)

سملت يداك ياهندسة


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 أبريل 2011)

تسلم مهندس صبري على الاجابة


----------



## ASOS124 (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم أنا اخوكم فى الله عصام حديث التخرخ أعمل فى مجال التكييف المركزى تصميم 
1-أريد معرفة الطن التبريد كم يغطى من المساحة فى (الفلل - الملات - الفنادق - الاستوديوهات)
2- شرح للتشلر ومتى يتم أختيارة ومتى يكون تبريد هواء او ماءويفضل بالعربى
3-متى يتم وضع scenedry pump ,primary pump فى الدائرة وما الفرق بينهما وكيف يتم اختيارهما


----------



## ASIA885 (8 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (17 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عطالله (17 يناير 2013)

متشكر عل المرفق


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (17 يناير 2013)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## AHMED2284 (18 يناير 2013)

ينفع نستخدمها فى الفير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## drmady (18 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## Naelkh (18 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## mahmood mrbd (19 يناير 2013)

ملف رائع شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (20 يناير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 يناير 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عبقري التكييف (27 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع


----------



## tarek gamarec (26 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## م.مدحت (26 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mechanic power (31 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------

